# First couple mods to the Cruze



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice! So the question is where did you tap in for Oil Pressure?


----------



## t_jax (May 18, 2013)

The factory oil switch. With a T connection. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks real nice man. Nice gauge pop, you planning on any engine mods?


----------



## t_jax (May 18, 2013)

Not sure if I want to do the Trifecta tune or the Vtune. I plan on a SRI. Not sure after that. I do have an AT, so I would imagine I couldn't do much with the engine as most mods are generally for MT only. There is an upgraded turbo kit for the MT and AT, but before even attempting that, I would like to know the longevity of the engine with it and wait until my warranties are up. I'm sure I'll find other things along the way that I will like.


----------



## emanon9297 (Oct 10, 2012)

very nice. matches good. keep us posted.


----------



## t_jax (May 18, 2013)

This is in response to a message I got. If anyone is curious on where I placed a "T" connection for the Oil Press gauge here it is. Circled in orange is the oil filter housing. At the base of that housing is the OEM Oil Sending Unit( Red Arrow). Without the "T", picture it in place of the "T". Remove the OEM Oil Sending Unit( I believe a 7/8 deep socket, 6 point preferred) and place the "T" connection. Please use thread tape to help prevent leaks. I got my "T" from GlowShift.com, it's a 3 way splitter. The best way to do this is with the GlowShift pressure unit to be facing straight out like in the picture and with the OEM unit where it is in the pic. If either of them are on the bottom near the exhaust manifold, the heat could likely destroy either sensor. Be sure to put the heat absorbent cover back on the OEM sensor connector( Blue Arrow), a must do. If you don't, it could cause future problems down the road. If you don't put the OEM sensor back on at all, the engine is likely not to start or will start then shut off. If anyone needs better picture(s), let me know and I'll do my best to get them.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I do have an AT, so I would imagine I couldn't do much with the engine as most mods are generally for MT only.


 The VT and Trifecta Tunes provide for improved Auto Trans shifting - they are actually a better value if you have an AT - they tune both the ECM and TCM.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

As for the tune, you get much more of a benefit with an AT since it helps remove the delay in the computer when shifting/giving it gas.

As for engine mods, they are not MT only; engine mods mod the engine, which has nothing at all to do with the transmission. The only thing in terms of engine mods that depends on whether or not you can do them is what kind of engine you have, and since you have the 1.4T you will be able to do a nice amount of mods to drastically improve your Cruze's power. The only thing that you wont be able to do is a short shifter upgrade, or a clutch upgrade which can limit the amount of power mods you can do before your transmission cant handle the extra umph. But there are still a lot of possibilities for you to take advantage of.


----------

